# Your choice of thee best up and coming Future NBA Duo/Trio??



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Who's your choice of the best up and coming "Future" NBA Duo/Trio?? 
Add on your own duo/trio as well...

To name a few in no order....

1) Walker & Pierce 
2) Nash, Nowitski & Finley
3) Kidd & K-Mart (assuming Kidd resigns)
4) Bibby & Webber
5) Jwill, Chandler & Curry
6) Dre Miller, Brand & Odom (assuming they stay together)


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Define future?

You've listed several combos, but they are all at distinctly different points in their respective careers.


----------



## spartansfan223 (Jul 29, 2002)

Al Harrington, Jonathan Bender, and Jermaine O' Neal could turn into a dangerous trio if they all keep developing and live up to their potential. The only problem is they are inconsistent and unproven besides O'Neal. Just wait two or three years and Indiana could become an Eastern Conference powerhouse.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *LA-Drew *
> Who's your choice of the best up and coming "Future" NBA Duo/Trio??
> Add on your own duo/trio as well...
> 
> ...


How about four-some combo. Place Raef with Nash, Dirk, nd Finley.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I am a Net fan, but if basketball was 3 on 3, Dirk, Finley and Nash would take it home hands down.

-Petey


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

House Butler Jones


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

The Clipps - Elton, Kandi & Miller


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> The Clipps - Elton, Kandi & Miller


I admit that sounds good but we dont even know if they can play together yet. So thats why I wouldnt put stock in that until about 15 games into the season. Besides what about Odem. You need a 3 pt shooter and Dre cant shoot 3's


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> I admit that sounds good but we dont even know if they can play together yet. So thats why I wouldnt put stock in that until about 15 games into the season. Besides what about Odem. You need a 3 pt shooter and Dre cant shoot 3's


You have a point...
I guess I selected them, assuming they pan out together in the future, I' like Odom, but he's been hurt, if ever healthy, I'd have Brand, Miller & Odom instead


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

What about Bibby, Webber (AND Peja...)

Do people forget that he sprained his ankle in the Dallas series and was rendered inconsiquential for the rest of the playoffs (probably why Sac. didn't win it all, truthfully), but before that he was THE go to guy on the team with the best record in the NBA.


----------

